# Mixed Breeds No.1 with Cancer?



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I just read this graph by Embrace insurance and it says Mixed Breeds are NO.1 to have cancer and Goldens are 2.
http://blog.embracepetinsurance.com/2010/05/rates-of-cancer-by-dog-breed.html

I had read elsewhere that mixed breeds were low but that was heresay.

Newfoundlands are low. But of course they have other health issues too.
All the little dogs except poodles are low. But I am just not a little dog person.
I can't imagine life without a golden.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Deb, I certainly am not a statistician but that survey brings up tons of questions in my mind. It's pretty easy to get the number of AKC registered dogs ( I would imagine), getting an accurate number of all dogs diagnosed with cancer is a whole different story. Is EVERY vet reporting EVERY case?? And for what time period? And, unless I missed it berners are not even mentioned. 

Please don't torture yourself with info that may or may not be worth your while. You'll eat yourself up. Hugs.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I too question the statistics in this table. If I read it correctly they looked at the number of confirmed cancer by breed (561 for goldens) compared to the total number registered (56,241 for goldens). This would be 1% of the registered goldens with confirmed with cancer instead of almost 10% listed in the table. And I agree with you. Whether it is 1 or 10% I could never be without a golden.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

First, I agree that you can't really go by that survey if it's based on the numbers I think it is. <- If it is based on an equal sampling of dogs, breed to breed, then I can understand. Because they have "mixed breed" at the top though, I imagine they are just going by a general accounting of cancer from vets who participated in the study. It's interesting, but it may be misleading. 

Uh - Technically... 

Mixed breeds make up a enormous chunk of the pet population out there. The ones with cancer may actually have a lot of lab (or other breed with high cancer rates) in their background. I don't think it makes sense including them on a survey against specific breeds for that reason.

Golden Retrievers have been in the top 5 most popular dogs in the US for ages. This means there are more of them in pet homes. More of them living 10+ years. More of them developing cancer and being reported. They would figure higher on that list because of the popularity of the breed. 

Bernese mountain dogs may have higher rates of cancer dog per dog, but because they are not as common a breed as goldens, they would appear to have lower instances of cancer than goldens. 

I do think that cancer IS something you worry about when you go with ANY popular breed. But as I said on another thread, there are certain cancers which are worse than others. And there are other diseases and conditions to be concerned about besides cancer. 

Those small dogs MAY have low instances of cancer, but they have high instances of other problems that may instantly take your dog away young. Heart and brain/nerve issues in particular.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I cannot imagine ever having a small dog but at my age I have learned to never say never. : )

Thanks for the feedback on the graph. I was reading it under extreme duress and not making much sense.

As Betty said, better not to torture myself.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

My experience has been that relatively few pet owners will do necropsy on a dog in order to accurately pinpoint COD. So any statistics such as this, IMO, are really not accurate. And this regards not only cancers, but cardiac and other disease, as well.


----------



## sunshinesmom (Sep 24, 2008)

I've lost 2 beautiful full-blooded Goldens to hemangiosarcoma and 1 to lymphoma. I though my Golden/Pyr would avoid that fate but just 2 weeks ago she was diagnosed with osteosarcoma. My gentle Summer girl is being so brave and strong but there isn't much time left. Dear God, I HATE canine cancer. What can we do????


----------

